# map sensor voltage, where to start with settings



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what voltage I should start spraying at using a progressive controller, triggered by the map sensor voltage?

I just finished wiring up a new controller tonight and was wondering where to start. I previously had a boost reference controller that unfortunately never did work properly for me. 

I'm just wondering what voltage would be say 10 psi, and what would be 15 psi? I figure either of those may be a good point to start spraying, or at least an area to get some logging and work from there.

Thanks.


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

I was told best to start spray just before timing pull so will have to log block 20 with vagcom. I have mine originally 3.4v but started after my pull, adj'd to 3v and timing pull disappeared and added 4.5deg of timing.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool thanks for the input, I ended up setting mine just over 3V to start, but I haven't had any time to do some logging. I do look forward to logging and seeing if I can add more timing.


----------

